# Cobra II



## Bobby Rico (26 Mar 2007)

Was in the bookstore the other day, rifling through some of the military literature and came across this one.  I read a few pages of it, and it looked interesting.  Has anyone else read this, and if so what are your opinions on it?  I'm always a little cautious about picking up books regarding recent military actions, specifically on Iraq (generally in part due to they always seem to be filled with partisan rhetoric from one side or the other.  Its hard to find stuff that just remains neutral to the issue, and not trying to voice an opinion on it).

If you've read it- your thoughts?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (6 Jun 2007)

I enjoyed it, although I suspect it tells one side of the story, but even if half-true a lot of blame still lies on Rummy.


----------

